# Stiff Boots for size 14/15?



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

So I've got a pair of Burton Rulers in size 14 currently. I would like to find a stiffer boot in size 14 or 15 if possible. I would prefer some type of quick lacing system either proprietary or BOA, but would consider tradition laces as well. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a stiff boot in this size range?

Thanks


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Go get Salomon Malamute. Really stiff boots, and one of the best boots for freeride/softcarvings on paid with Driver X. I'm happy with mine, and i bought myself second pair. I got US13 feet size.
SBX riders mostly use one of this boots. 
Not sure if they exsist in US14-15 size.. =(


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I would go for Burton DriverX, one of the stiffest boots on the market. They are much more solid than Burton Moto, Burton Ruler, Burton Ion and Salomon F22...


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Unfortunately Salomon does not make boots above size 13 and there are only a few burton models above 13 and the driver x is not one of them. I actually just picked up a pair of ride Jackson boas at a sale and I like them. Much stiffer than my rulers.


----------

